# Gray Kunz Spoons



## Messy Jesse

A good buddy of mine is in New York and I begged him to pick me up some Gray Kunz spoons.

Who else digs on these? Anything better out there?


----------



## stereo.pete

Damascus spoons would be better :doublethumbsup: !


----------



## Eamon Burke

I love mine!


----------



## Kyle

OK seriously, I gotta ask... what is the big deal with these? It's just a spoon. Right?


----------



## JMac

how are the kunz copies on CKTG? they are at good price by the dozen.


----------



## Eamon Burke

Kyle said:


> OK seriously, I gotta ask... what is the big deal with these? It's just a spoon. Right?



They are a very well considered spoon.

They are just the right size, shape and depth of bowl, food just jumps onto it.

The edges are beveled so that it is less likely to spill liquid out the sides, and pours straight off the point.

The handle is curved to fit you hand just right.

Its balanced well.

Its pretty.


----------



## tkern

go on jbprince.com and pick up a couple. No need to have someone pick them up from NY. The CKTG copy is very similar. The bowl is larger and deeper. After using the kunz spoon for so long I found myself scraping the pan with the spoon while basting.


----------



## Deckhand

I really like mine. I use them all the time. That being said I had to buy a few for minimum shipping. So I bought two large and two small. Never use the smalls. Just buy the large ones.


----------



## EdipisReks

BurkeCutlery said:


> They are a very well considered spoon.
> 
> They are just the right size, shape and depth of bowl, food just jumps onto it.
> 
> The edges are beveled so that it is less likely to spill liquid out the sides, and pours straight off the point.
> 
> The handle is curved to fit you hand just right.
> 
> Its balanced well.
> 
> Its pretty.



x2


----------



## Seth

JB Prince. And I agree that large is the way to go and I find having a couple available is great. I don't think there is anything super special about them; they just seem to be the right size and shape.


----------



## WiscoNole

I won't use any other spoon.


----------



## miketayl0r

I love my kunz spoons. They are perfectly balanced and feel great in your hands when plateing. Highly reccommend


----------



## hambone.johnson

for basting in a pan, nothing better


----------



## slowtyper

I picked up one of these at JB Prince and it is great. They also have another cheaper spoon which is also just as good IMO. its a bit larger and half the price. The cheaper one also has one with perforations.


----------



## SameGuy

Prince is closed Saturdays, so I guess I won't head over there if I go to the Korin ECG in October...


----------



## cookinstuff

The large and the large slotted are standard on me every day, those and a nogent peltex slotted spatula are my favourite kitchen tools.


----------



## Chefdog

I haven't bought any of the Kunz spoons or clones (although I've used them) but I've collected a dozen or so keepers over the years of difderent size and shapes for different purposes. A couple came from Granny, some found under the dish machine, a couple at a yard sale, etc. I like being able to match the spoon to the task. 
But for general use by your line cooks, I think the Kunz style spoons are pretty versatile and user friendly.


----------



## Messy Jesse

I'm really into the Richcraft perforated spoons with the cut off tip, called a roux spoon I hear... genius design for getting right to the edge of something.


----------



## Deckhand

Messy Jesse said:


> I'm really into the Richcraft perforated spoons with the cut off tip, called a roux spoon I hear... genius design for getting right to the edge of something.



Did a cursory google search. Do you know where they are sold on the Internet?


----------



## Messy Jesse

JB Prince.

http://www.jbprince.com/utensils/slanted-perforated-spoon-8-inch.asp


----------



## Deckhand

Messy Jesse said:


> JB Prince.
> 
> http://www.jbprince.com/utensils/slanted-perforated-spoon-8-inch.asp



Thanks.


----------



## mr drinky

I'm just a home cook and don't have near the utility that pro cooks have with these spoons, but I have a Del damascus spoon and one of the knock-offs from CK to Go, and I use them all of the time. Those spoons are some of my favorite kitchen tools. Last night I used them both to make giant quenelles and my new favorite use for my Del spoon is scraping the milk off the cob once the kernels are removed. I used to use the back of a knife and it always made quite a mess, but these larger bowl spoons are great for doing that job. 

k.


----------



## Deckhand

mr drinky said:


> I'm just a home cook and don't have near the utility that pro cooks have with these spoons, but I have a Del damascus spoon and one of the knock-offs from CK to Go, and I use them all of the time. Those spoons are some of my favorite kitchen tools. Last night I used them both to make giant quenelles and my new favorite use for my Del spoon is scraping the milk off the cob once the kernels are removed. I used to use the back of a knife and it always made quite a mess, but these larger bowl spoons are great for doing that job.
> k.



Your Del spoon is bad a$$! Ah yes,one day I hope to have one like it...


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

Deckhand said:


> Your Del spoon is bad a$$!



Agreed.

I'm still kicking myself for not getting in on that when I had the chance.


----------



## slowtyper

I like this as well, its bigger than the kunz sized spoons.
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0041G5RCK/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## Deckhand

This is one of the entertaining ones in my collection.
http://ruhlman.com/2011/02/egg-poaching/


----------



## bikehunter

http://forums.egullet.org/topic/99457-the-gray-kunz-sauce-spoon/


----------



## Kriegs

Short answer: I use them for just about everything


----------



## stphntrjllo

I just buy vintage spoons because so many have the nuns and they're easily lost


----------



## longhorn

Just out of curiosity, do these spoons have a nice shape for making quinelles? I know with good technique you can make them with almost any spoon, but having that nice deep(but not too wide) shape makes everything come out so perfect, not to mention more quickly and efficiently.

Finding spoons like this is tough, in Europe they seem more prevalent but my collection of spoons is dwindling now that I work in a bigger kitchen. I've looked at buying them straight from Europe but unless I wanted to buy an enormous quantity it seems like shipping costs would make it ridiculous.

I hope someone identifies with what I am saying so I dont sound like a complete idiot.:spin chair:


----------



## JohnnyChance

They are quite wide, so at first you might not think they are great for quenelles, but in fact they do a great job.


----------



## samuelpeter

Has anyone used both the Kunz and knock-offs from the one place? How do they compare?


----------



## jared08

I have used both the original Kunz spoons and have purchased the 2 pieces set from that place. I honestly cant say there is a noticable difference between the two. I use them everyday at work and they are a pleasure.


----------



## Gravy Power

Ordered some Kunz spoons today (two large, two small) and I'm pretty excited. I'm definetely going to be protective of them as in just a few short months, I've seen how valuable personal equipment can go missing. One of my first instructors once said "you can borrow my knife (which given our community isn't always the case), but you keep you hands off of my spoon man!"


----------



## Gravy Power

Absolutey love these spoons. Ordered three more today (as i know somehow they will magically disapear. Along with my Roesle peeler, these have been some of the best performing "non knife" gadgets I could ever hope to find in a kitchen. Any more suggestions?


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

Gravy Power said:


> Absolutey love these spoons.



Which size do you find most useful? I can't decide what to order...two of each?


----------



## Gravy Power

Johnny.B.Good said:


> Which size do you find most useful? I can't decide what to order...two of each?



I originally got two of each. I can't recall the specific sizes. But I re-ordered three in the larger variety, they where not nearly as big as I thought they'd be and were perfect for saucing a plate. The smaller ones are just like fancy table spoons. I'll still find a use for them, but it's the bigger one's you'll need.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

Gravy Power said:


> I originally got two of each. I can't recall the specific sizes. But I re-ordered three in the larger variety, they where not nearly as big as I thought they'd be and were perfect for saucing a plate. The smaller ones are just like fancy table spoons. I'll still find a use for them, but it's the bigger one's you'll need.



Thanks for the tip. I'll get a few of the larger size, and maybe one of the smaller ones just to satisfy my curiosity.


----------



## JohnnyChance

Gravy Power said:


> I originally got two of each. I can't recall the specific sizes. But I re-ordered three in the larger variety, they where not nearly as big as I thought they'd be and were perfect for saucing a plate. The smaller ones are just like fancy table spoons. I'll still find a use for them, but it's the bigger one's you'll need.



Yeah, the small ones are okay, I mainly use them for cereal at home or staff meal. The bigger Kunz have a pointier bowl so even when doing delicate plating I still prefer the bigger spoon. These are the type of spoon I prefer for tasting. They are longer than the smaller Kunz and have a smaller bowl. And still useful for plating some items. 

If you are having trouble deciding, personally I would get 3 large regular spoons and 2 large perforated.


----------



## kostantinos

I agree with Johnychance about tasting spoons but please remember taste sanitize and rinse then dry might become a process.

i use plastic spoons at work taste once and gone and sometimes i feel guilty for the landfill even though we recycle a good 60% and compost etc.Still i consider plastic an enemy of environment .

Kunz large size are useful i have about 2 in my kit , bunch of tweezers and other solid spoons but i do have 2 perforated kunz that i use for plate up both small and large as well.


----------



## Beohbe

kostantinos said:


> I agree with Johnychance about tasting spoons but please remember taste sanitize and rinse then dry might become a process.
> 
> i use plastic spoons at work taste once and gone and sometimes i feel guilty for the landfill even though we recycle a good 60% and compost etc.Still i consider plastic an enemy of environment .
> 
> Kunz large size are useful i have about 2 in my kit , bunch of tweezers and other solid spoons but i do have 2 perforated kunz that i use for plate up both small and large as well.



For tasting spoons, I just grab a handful of spoons from the front of the house and keep them close by in a 9 pan.


----------



## slowtyper

I've seen in fine dining places its common to keep spoons in a bain marie (well, just a 9pan with water). Some have two 9pans, one for clean spoons and one for dirty spoons. However the spoons are never sent to the dish, every so often both are just rinsed out with hot water.


----------



## Daizone

When people are talking about the large is it the XL size or the regular size?


----------



## eto

Daizone said:


> When people are talking about the large is it the XL size or the regular size?



Regular size, the XL is same bowl size and what not, but Xl has longer handle


----------



## daveb

Yo gravedigger, 

Togo has knockoffs of the Kunz spoons that are considerably cheaper. (Can't believe I said that out loud) I've got to flip them over to tell the difference.


----------



## btbyrd

I like Ruhlman's spoons a lot more than the Kunz, though in fairness Ruhlman's first offset spoon was just a bent Kunz spoon. I love the offset handle -- makes basting and skimming in a pan or pot a much more enjoyable experience. I wish I had two more of the small, medium, and large offset spoons. They all feel great in the hand. The medium and large are great for serving things like mashed potatoes or things out of casserole dishes (in addition to more chefly tasks). I also like the soup spoons. If you pair them with the right bowl, the angle of the handle can be just delightful. The super-giant offset spoon is a little bit much though. It's bigger than most of my ladles. Here's a picture of the whole gang:








How do they compare to the Kunz? The small Kunz spoon is borderline indistinguishable from the ordinary spoons in my flatware drawer. (I can find no reason to purchase it. The big one is more obviously a "different" kind of spoon, but it's still not something I reach for very often when I have the Ruhlman spoons sitting around. I just love the ergonomics on the Ruhlman ones so much more.

The perforated Kunz spoons, on the other hand, get an unqualified endorsement just because of what they are. Spoons with holes in them are useful. Ruhlman should make some.

Anyway, here's the lineup of the Ruhlman and Kunz spoons next to each other.






And though it's not really a competitor to the Kunz spoons, I also am a fan of Ruhlman's "Bad Ass Egg Spoon," (or "bae" as it is affectionately known) which is on the far right in the image above. It's my go-to strainer/server spoon when cooking.

And since I'm doing a gratuitous over-share about my spoon problem, here's an aluminum strainer spoon from the Soviet Bloc that I got from Ukrane off of Etsy.






And this thing that I also got from Etsy. I should take a better photo (this was theirs).






I believe both of these spoons were used to strain tea. Anyway, the point is that you can find some weird-ass vintage spoons on Esty. Just don't go buy all the cool ones or I'll have to cut you. jk lol etc....


----------



## panda

kunz spoons are pretty special, but i'm just too cheap to buy a whole set of them. i just have one XL one.


----------



## Grunt173

I just tried to order the Bad Ass Egg Spoon from Ruhlman's but the checkout isn't working. I wonder why? I've been wanting one of the large Kunz spoons as well.


----------



## mille162

Grunt173 said:


> I just tried to order the Bad Ass Egg Spoon from Ruhlman's but the checkout isn't working. I wonder why? I've been wanting one of the large Kunz spoons as well.



I spoke to them a month ago, told me they were redoing their online store and no way to place an order (even over the phone) till the new store
launches in the fall.


----------



## Grunt173

mille162 said:


> I spoke to them a month ago, told me they were redoing their online store and no way to place an order (even over the phone) till the new store
> launches in the fall.


Thanks for the information.


----------



## minibatataman

Lady Hamiltons, anyone?


----------



## Grunt173

Darn,tried to order the Kunz spoons that I wanted and JB Prince won't take my credit card so had to change my mind and order the copies from the other place.


----------



## parbaked

A couple of sellers, including JB Prince, have the spoons on on Amazon.
https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss_1?url=search-alias=garden&field-keywords=kunz+spoon

I just picked up a couple of small Kunz spoons from my local restaurant supply: http://www.trimarkusa.com/divisions/locations/trimark-economy-restaurant-fixtures


----------



## Grunt173

parbaked said:


> A couple of sellers, including JB Prince, have the spoons on on Amazon.
> https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss_1?url=search-alias=garden&field-keywords=kunz+spoon
> 
> I just picked up a couple of small Kunz spoons from my local restaurant supply: http://www.trimarkusa.com/divisions/locations/trimark-economy-restaurant-fixtures


Yep,thanks.I seen them on Amazon but some of the knives are more expensive then JB and JB didn't have the ones I wanted on the Amazon site.Since I already ordered from my other favorite site,the only spoon I want now is Ruhlman's egg spoon.I need a slotted spoon and that one seems to cover all the bases for me.


----------



## Grunt173

daveb said:


> Yo gravedigger,
> 
> Togo has knockoffs of the Kunz spoons that are considerably cheaper. (Can't believe I said that out loud) I've got to flip them over to tell the difference.


Received my Richmond Spoons the other day.I am quite pleased with them.


----------



## mille162

Grunt173 said:


> I just tried to order the Bad Ass Egg Spoon from Ruhlman's but the checkout isn't working. I wonder why? I've been wanting one of the large Kunz spoons as well.



Fyi, JB Prince now carries it and its in stock:

https://www.jbprince.com/utensils/d...xs71mJRL_T8A_XBLPRkwxEAtH-F8724BoCKvcQAvD_BwE


----------



## Grunt173

mille162 said:


> Fyi, JB Prince now carries it and its in stock:
> 
> https://www.jbprince.com/utensils/d...xs71mJRL_T8A_XBLPRkwxEAtH-F8724BoCKvcQAvD_BwE


Great.Thank you for telling me.


----------



## Grunt173

mille162 said:


> Fyi, JB Prince now carries it and its in stock:
> 
> https://www.jbprince.com/utensils/d...xs71mJRL_T8A_XBLPRkwxEAtH-F8724BoCKvcQAvD_BwE


Well,so much for that idea.It would cost me almost $15 for a $19 spoon for them to send it to Ohio from New York.That ain't going to happen. Didn't they ever hear about USPS ?


----------



## parbaked

Grunt173 said:


> Well,so much for that idea.It would cost me almost $15 for a $19 spoon for them to send it to Ohio from New York.That ain't going to happen. Didn't they ever hear about USPS ?



Here you go...free shipping: https://homebutcher.com/collections/kunz-spoons

I can also pick some up at my local restaurant supply shop if they're out of stock of what you want and mail to you if you're not in a hurry...


----------



## Grunt173

parbaked said:


> Here you go...free shipping: https://homebutcher.com/collections/kunz-spoons
> 
> I can also pick some up at my local restaurant supply shop if they're out of stock of what you want and mail to you if you're not in a hurry...


Thank you much for the nice offer but I was looking at this and I don't see homebutcher as having it.
https://www.jbprince.com/utensils/d...xs71mJRL_T8A_XBLPRkwxEAtH-F8724BoCKvcQAvD_BwE


----------



## parbaked

Grunt173 said:


> I was looking at this and I don't see homebutcher as having it.
> https://www.jbprince.com/utensils/d...xs71mJRL_T8A_XBLPRkwxEAtH-F8724BoCKvcQAvD_BwE



My bad. I thought you were looking for Kunz which JB Prince also sell with silly shipping charges.
JBP does have free shipping over $49 if you need anything else to go with your badass egg spoon...


----------



## Grunt173

parbaked said:


> My bad. I thought you were looking for Kunz which JB Prince also sell with silly shipping charges.
> JBP does have free shipping over $49 if you need anything else to go with your badass egg spoon...


Ok,there ya go.I might have to think of something else I need then.This might be fun.


----------



## btbyrd

Grunt173 said:


> Well,so much for that idea.It would cost me almost $15 for a $19 spoon for them to send it to Ohio from New York.That ain't going to happen. Didn't they ever hear about USPS ?



JB Prince has free shipping on orders over $49. I never seem to have a problem figuring out how to spend $49 at JB Prince, though I'll admit that there have been times when I've had to get inventive.


----------



## HRC_64

Grunt173 said:


> Well,so much for that idea.It would cost me almost $15 for a $19 spoon for them to send it to Ohio from New York.That ain't going to happen. Didn't they ever hear about USPS ?



freesshipping is only $49... store is easy to spend the money...

edit: see above!


----------



## Michi

HRC_64 said:


> freesshipping is only $49... store is easy to spend the money...


This forum is filled with evil people who mention websites I've never heard of, and then innocently go and look at, and then require me to take out a second mortgage…


----------



## mille162

Grunt173 said:


> Well,so much for that idea.It would cost me almost $15 for a $19 spoon for them to send it to Ohio from New York.That ain't going to happen. Didn't they ever hear about USPS ?



I’m actually placing an order this week, DM me what you want and I’ll add it onto mine and just usps it to you


----------

